# Favorite Christmas Recipes



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Let's start a thread where you post your favorite Christmas recipes. It can be anything: candy, cookies, cakes, salads, main dishes, family traditions.

*Gingerbread Cut-outs*

1 cup brown sugar
1/3 cup oil
1 1/2 cup dark molasses (12 oz.)
2/3 cups water
2 teaspoons soda
1 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon ginger
1 teaspoon allspice
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1 teaspoon cloves
6 cups flour

Combine sugar, oil and molasses thoroughly. Blend in water gradually. Combine dry ingredients in a separate bow. On low speed or by hand, blend dry ingredients into liquid gradually, adding a little at a time and mixing. Cover bowl and chill.

Roll dough 1/4 inch thick on floured cloth-covered board. Cut out shapes as desired. Bake 10 -12 minutes at 350 degrees; cool slightly, remove from baking sheet.

*Decorator Icing*

4 cups powdered sugar
1 teaspoon vanilla
4 tablespoons light cream (sometimes I substitute with milk)

Mix until smooth and spreading consistency. Tint portions of icing as desired. Decorate cookies with icing and other desired sprinkles or edible decorations.


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

Weedy, are these a soft gingerbread cookie? Been looking for a gingerbread cookie recipe like mom use to make.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Tom and Jerry's - a delicious hot beverage

Large recipe (scale down as desired)

24 eggs
2 lb powdered sugar
2 tsp cinnamon
1/2 tsp nutmeg
1/2 oz vanilla

Boiling water

To make the batter: beat egg whites stiff with hand or electric beator. Add sugar gradually. Add cinnamon, nutmeg and vanilla. Add in half of the eggs yolks, and blend until smooth.

In a large coffee mug fill with 3-4 tbsp of batter [alcohol consumers generally add a shot of rum and/or a shot of brandy]. Then fill mug with boiling hot water. Stir well and sprinkle with nutmeg. Add more batter if desired for sweeter taste. Drink and enjoy.

We have enjoyed Tom & Jerry's every Christmas since I was a child. I didn't even know people added alcohol to them until I was in my 20s, so they are obviously delicious without it.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

lilmissy0740 said:


> Weedy, are these a soft gingerbread cookie? Been looking for a gingerbread cookie recipe like mom use to make.


I am going to have to make a batch to tell you. I have been collecting recipes since I was a child. This is one that I have had for many years, but I have other recipes that I have used.

We used to have gingerbread when I was a child that was like a cake. I know this is NOT that recipe.


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

We had a church potluck sunday and I ate this delicious jello and I got the recipe and I'm going to share it with you. I'm going to make it for this Christmas dinner.

sm. pkg. raspberry jello
1 can blueberry pie filling
1 sm. can crushed pineapple
1 8 oz. pkg cream cheese
1 cup. sour cream
1/3 cup sugar

Dissolve jello with 1 cup boiling water, let cool.
Add blueberries....drain the pineapple juice off and add pineapple...stir well
put in dish and let set ( 1 or 1 1/2 hrs.)
Bring cream cheese to room temp...beat in 1 cup sour cream and 1/3 cup sugar and frost the jello mix. enjoy!

I posted this after the fact in the thanksgiving site , so I just pasted it here to share! lol


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

*Soft Sugar Cookies*

*Soft Sugar Cookies*

Ingredients

2 cups sugar
1 cup shortening (Spry)
3 eggs
1 cup buttermilk
1 tblsp baking soda
2 tspn vanilla
4 cups flour

Mix together well: sugar, baking soda, shortening, eggs, buttermilk, vanilla.

Add flour 1 cup at a time.

Drop onto ungreased cookie sheet.

Bake @ 350F for 8 minutes. Just until the bottoms show the slightest suggestion of browning. Any longer and they will turn out more like cake.

Sprinkle with sugar while still hot.

*Tip*

You don't have to go to the store and buy buttermilk.

*Buttermilk Recipe*

1 cup milk

1 Tblspn lemon juice *or* white vinegar. I use lemon.

Mix together and let set for 10 minutes. Use in any recipe calling for buttermilk.

Then there's my secret ingredient. :sssh:

Instead of vanilla I use my own vanilla sugar pictured below in the jar, next to what's left of the last batch of cookies I made.


----------



## lovetogrow (Jan 25, 2011)

I love this recipe 

Almond Crescent Cookies * 2 1/2 dozen 

INGREDIENTS

1 c. butter, room temperature
2/3 c. of sugar
1 tsp vanilla extract
1 tsp. almond extract
2 1/2 cups flour
1 cup of almond flour (I grind almonds - in bullet - 1 cup)
1/4 cup of powdered sugar


Directions

Cream butter and sugar until light and fluffy. Add extracts 

Add almonds. Mix well

Roll 3 generous tbsp. dough (slightly crumbly) into a balls (about an inch), shape into crescents, place on parchment and bake at 350 - 15-20 min or till light golden brown. 

Dust w/ powdered sugar.
If you like cool cookies and dip one end of in melted chocolate


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*Swedish Meatballs*

1 ½ c fresh bread crumbs
1 c heavy cream
2 T butter
1 small onion, finely chopped
1 lb. Ground beef
½ lb. Ground pork
1 ½ t salt
¼ t pepper
¼ t allspice
1 c. beef broth
1 c cream
1 T flour

Combine bread crumbs & 1 c cream in a small bowl; mix well. Let stand 10 minutes. Combine beef, pork, bread crumbs, onion, salt, pepper, allspice in large bowl; mix well. Cover, refrigerate 1 hour.

Shape into 36 meatballs 1" x 1". Melt butter in frying pan, add meatballs, cook 10 minutes or until brown on all sides & no longer pink in centers. Remove meatballs from pan. Mix a little broth with flour for thickening, save for later. Pour the broth into pan. Heat over medium high heat, stirring frequently & scraping browned bits until boiling. Reduce heat to low. Combine the broth/flour thickening with the heated broth, mix well. Add cream, cook 5 minutes, stirring constantly. DO not boil. Add the meatballs. Cook 5 minutes more.

Note: we like having more gravy than this for mashed potatoes, so we double or triple the last three ingredients.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Gingerbread Cut-outs

1 cup brown sugar
1/3 cup oil
1 1/2 cup dark molasses (12 oz.)
2/3 cups water
2 teaspoons soda
1 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon ginger
1 teaspoon allspice
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1 teaspoon cloves
6 cups flour

I did try this recipe--only thing is next time I will not add allspice and cloves. I think the ginger and cinnamon will be enough. But, I made the best chocolate chip cookies ever and nuke them for 13 seconds and just like out of the oven.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

For some unknown reason Biscuits with Gravy has become our Christmas morning meal. Been doing it for 20+ years now and can't remember why it became our tradition.

Either make the biscuits from scratch (lots of recipes online) or get them out of a can. The gravy is easy. Bit of butter, cook some finely chopped onion. Sprinkle on a few tablespoons of flour and then slowly whisk in a few cups of warm milk and simmer until it thickens.

For meat eaters, cook a good breakfast sausage with the onions and leave out the butter as the sausage will provide the cooking grease. For vegetarians, mix in a faux sausage right as the gravy starts to thicken.

Serve over the biscuits.


----------



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

a cold microbrew beer....sourdough bread heated on my warm stovie with butter and garlic...

Im pretty simple...lol 

one year I did make sweet potatoes rummy yummy:

cut up sweet potatoes or yams 
place in a crockey pot
add a little water and 2 shots of rum
sprinkle dark brown sugar over yams
place crockery pot on warm stovie and cook till they are soft
once soft...add some little marshmellows to melt over if desired..
or smash the yams like mashed taters..add butter 

I really enjoy cooking...but unless I have mom or my bro over I dont cook huge holiday meals just for myself..


----------

